# Family Safety Forum Guidelines: PLEASE READ



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

*Welcome to Family Safety!*

The Family Safety forum was established to provide an area to discuss a myriad of safety-related topics such as child passenger safety, home childproofing, water safety, fire safety, internet safety and recall information. MDC welcomes you to share your ideas, experiences and information as it relates to the actual safety of a product or practice. Discussion of parenting _philosophies_ should be posted in the age-appropriate or general Parenting forum. If in doubt, please PM a moderator.

In this forum, you will see discussions about specific products. We ask that you refrain from any comments that could be defamatory toward a manufacturer, individual or product. If you would like to take an activist position on a particular topic, please submit a call to action in our Activism forum. When posting recall notices, please make sure you are giving a credible source and provide links when possible. Commercial advertisement is not allowed in this forum.

We ask that threads focus on safety information gathering, education, advocacy and sharing of personal experience rather than critiques of individuals or venting about others. Insulting, belittling or condemning others is neither productive nor appropriate. While we understand that it can be difficult to watch others make choices that are not in line with your own, the focus of this forum is on "safety." We ask that discussion focus on facts and information rather than venting about others who make different decisions for their families. Please avoid negative characterizations and generalizations about others to respect the diversity of our online community.

Please be aware that MDC is not currently hosting News and Current Event threads unless they are directly related to a forum, and then, we ask that the discussion be about the relevant topic and _not_ the individual newsmakers. Please see this notice for further explanation.

Please refer to the MDC User Agreement for general posting rules, and please contact a moderator or administrator with any questions or concerns. Thanks


----------

